

Nate Silver: Odds Against Third-Party Bid Not as Long as They Seem - edw519
http://fivethirtyeight.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/10/04/odds-against-third-party-bid-not-as-long-as-they-seem/?hp

======
ugh
The only question I have is why Barack Obama is not a technocratic moderate. I
would even go so far and call him a technocratic (and very moderate)
conservative, at least by European standards.

~~~
balding_n_tired
Because, however popular he may be in Europe, he still has to run in the US.

~~~
ugh
I only talked about labels, not popularity. (I also think that Europe is at
least beginning to be throughly disappointed by Barack Obama.)

------
balding_n_tired
Just say "strong as a Bull Moose" and run with it, eh?

